# Study permit delay



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi all, I submitted my study permit application over 10 weeks ago and it is still not ready. Has anyone experienced this considering my children's permits were processed in 2 weeks both submitted at separate times.
Vfs has no information other than that on their website to track progress.
Would anyone advise on how I can make a follow up? Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Iambk said:


> Hi all, I submitted my study permit application over 10 weeks ago and it is still not ready. Has anyone experienced this considering my children's permits were processed in 2 weeks both submitted at separate times.
> Vfs has no information other than that on their website to track progress.
> Would anyone advise on how I can make a follow up? Thanks.


Hi Iambk, 

10 weeks is still relatively normal. However, I would say that if you don't have a response in two weeks time, you should move forward with a letter of demand, drafted by an attorney.


----------



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you Legalman. I hope it won't come to that but I will wait another week or two..... I have a funding deadline to meet and hope for a positive response soonest.


----------



## Iambk (Jul 31, 2015)

Over 5 months but I'm relieved I have my permit, finally.


----------

